# Crosair H100 auf I7 3930K



## Fragles (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat jemand von euch schon mal die Crosair H100 auf einem I7 3930K getestet ?? Wollte mir letzte Woche eine holen da ich den neuen Rechner jetzt doch nicht an meine gemoddete Symphony ran hängen will. Allerdings war sich der Verkäfer dann auch nicht sicher ob Sie passt. Da der Sockel 2011 nicht auf der Verpackung als kompatibel geführt wurde. 

Hat jemand von euch dazu schon erfahrungen ??? Mich würden vor allem die Temps bei der H100 interessieren.

Gruss Fragles


----------



## Rixx (1. Januar 2012)

wir haben hier im Forum ein Corsair Support. Schreib den mal an 

Support-Forum von Corsair


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

